# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity-Box Chinese Miracle-2 SPD/Spreadtrum v0.05

## gsm_bouali

*Chinese Miracle-2 (Test Version) SPD/Spreadtrum v0.05 released * .SPD6610/SPD6620 CPU supported 
- Read flash
 - Write flash
 - Safe format
 - Read User Code
 - Repair IMEI 
.SPD6530 support improved
 - Dual-Flash IC initial support: Read/Write/Format/UserCode
 - User Code read operation improved
 - Repair IMEI procedure improved
 - Reset Screen Lock improved: TouchPhones 
.SPD6531 support improved
 - Dual-Flash IC initial support: Read/Write/Format/UserCode
 - User Code read operation improved
 - Repair IMEI procedure improved 
- Reset Screen Lock improved: TouchPhones 
.SPD653x Samsung phones support 
- Read Flash 
- Write flash (Warning, use only for restore backup or repair dead one!!!)
 - Format/Reset
 - Read UserCode 
- Repair IMEI (1/2 slot)
 Supported models:
 GT-E1200i
 GT-E1205i
 GT-E1270
 GT-E1272
 GT-E1282T
 GT-E2202 
.Common operations 
- Repair IMEI enabled from normal mode 
- Support several original brands based on SPD6531/SPD6610/SPD6530: Fly, Alcatel etc.
 - For Samsung phones required Select "Samsung" in CPU list. 
- User Code read operation improved
 - File naming procedure updated to avoid wrong file names after flash read 
- CompileInfo extraction revised, support for 66xx platform
 - Initial File Check revised
 - "Smart Format" revised for 6530/6531 platforms. Main changes on support 16/32mb FlashChip
 - Flash Read revised , read error correction mode improved
 - Support for different drivers versions and revisions (Boot/Normal/Service connection)     
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

